# Semachrysa jade - new species of lacewing



## orionmystery (Aug 12, 2012)

Semachrysa jade - a new species of lacewing I found in Selangor, Malaysia.

I first saw and photographed this species in the wild in its natural habitat on May 10, 2011. A few lacewing experts came across images of this lacewing I posted in forums and Flickr and informed me that this could be a new species. Luckily, I came across this beautiful species again on Jan 27, 2012. Specimen was captured and sent to Mr. Winterton for description with the help from Mr. Brooks.

Also, if you google "Semachrysa jade", you will get pages after pages of hits! 

New species. Semachrysa jade, Winterton, Guek & Brooks, 2012.




Semachrysa jade new lacewing species . - IMG_0155 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Semachrysa jade new lacewing species IMG_1663 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Semachrysa jade new lacewing species IMG_1624 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More images of this beautiful lacewing: Semachrysa jade - new lacewing species | Up Close with Nature
--
Macro Photography Blog: Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lovely shots, Kurt! Your images are always inspiring! I am really enjoying the diffuser I designed after seeing yours! I even used it to take a macro shot of my cat's eye! It worked very well.. and gave a very interesting highlight.


----------



## PrestonS (Aug 13, 2012)

Funny, I read this article this morning before coming on here. Congrats!

New insect species identified through Flickr | The Verge


----------



## TheFantasticG (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shots, Mr. Kurt!

I'm so jealous of your discovery. I've been wanting to do exactly that, but seems like everything I find has already been found


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, congratulations!!! Way to go! How cool is that! Nice photos too. I always enjoy your fine insect photography.


----------

